# I'm bored, Here's some photo's (long)



## huntin1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Sitting here bored, here are some photo's that I've taken recently, hope you enjoy. 

Animals:

Whitetail Doe






Owl





Northern Oriole





Cooper's Hawk





Hummingbird






Other Stuff:

Wild Rose





Day Moth





Dragonfly





Winter Moon






huntin1


----------



## CAL (Nov 27, 2004)

Huntin1,
Those are some great pictures.What kind of camera are you useing?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Cal,

Thanks, I am using an Olympus C740 Ultra Zoom, so far I like it, but would really like to have a digital SLR someday.

huntin1


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 27, 2004)

I enjoyed the pictures.Welcome to the board . How is the weather up there this time of the year? Has it started snowing yet? Do you hunt Ringneck pheasants?


----------



## Duff (Nov 27, 2004)

Some great pics of nature at its best. Thanks for sharing


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 27, 2004)

Ga-Spur

Well right now it is 20F with a little fresh snow on the ground.  The temp is about average for this time of year although we normally have more snow by now. Within a month we will likely be below 0F. I hunt pheasants occasionally, but I don't have a dog and it is tough to get them out of the CRP without one. I spend most of my time hunting deer, with a bow, rifle and muzzleloader. Thanks for the comments and welcome, I actually joined the board about a year or so ago but my previous posts were lost. Cheers


huntin1


----------



## leo (Nov 28, 2004)

*Great set of pics huntin1*

Thanks for sharing  

Love those Oly's  , they are some fine shots   


leo


----------



## pendy (Nov 28, 2004)

*Huntin1*

I sure enjoyed your pics. They are awsome! I'm getting ready to go digital and it looks like I need to get one like you have.

I live in the cold country like you do.
Yesterday we got just a small amount of snow.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Huntin'........*

Maybe you need to get a little more "bored" more often......   

Those are some really good pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Guys, thanks.

Bowbender, the owl is kind of cool ain't he, not quite as cool as them deer pic's you posted the other day, but not too bad.

leo, Yeah, I love my Oly, wish I could swing the cost of an SLR but my 740 will do until I can.

pendy, if you decide you want to get an Olympus go with one of the c-series Ultra Zooms, if I didn't already have the C740 I'd get either the C765 or C770, more megapixels and a few more features. Just stay with at least a 10X Optical zoom if you are going to do wildlife, sports shots

HT2, lol, OK I'll try to get "bored" more often as long as you guys don't mind the posts.

huntin1


----------



## pendy (Nov 28, 2004)

*Huntin1*

Thanks for the info.  on the camera, and keep those pics coming.


----------

